# Placement of probe in a brisket



## smokerfool (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I am using a remote meat therm for the first time today and I am curious what is the best place to insert the probe?  I would think in the middle, but that may be way off?  Any suggestions would be awesome!


----------



## supercenterchef (Jun 16, 2012)

thickest part, not in fat should work!


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 16, 2012)

From what I've seen and read, the probe should be stuck in from the side so that it is parallel with the cooking grate.  It should be placed in the thickest part of the flat, IMO.


----------



## jakethessnake (Jun 16, 2012)

rabbithutch said:


> From what I've seen and read, the probe should be stuck in from the side so that it is parallel with the cooking grate. It should be placed in the thickest part of the flat, IMO.


Pretty much what I do. I think the flat is much more important to monitor than the point, the point seems to be a little more lenient as far as temperature goes.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jun 17, 2012)

Yup... thickest part of the flat... usually about middle of the brisket. Just be careful it goes in straight not angled down or up, those two directions can give you bad readings because the tip can end up just below the surface of the meat instead of in the middle.


----------

